# q6600 clock



## dolmaface (Jan 22, 2008)

for some reason when i overclock to 3 ghZ on my q6600, after running prime95 for about 5 minutes my pc restarts. The temps are at 40-50 C when running prime 95.I've played around with the voltages and same results for all the different ones. 1.312, 1.344, 1.325... What could be the problem.


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

how many sticks of ram are you running ?


at what voltage is your ram running ????


which power supply make and model are you running ????


----------



## dolmaface (Jan 22, 2008)

im running 2 sticks of 2gbs ram, my ram is at 1.8 v, and my power supply is a coolmaster real power pro 650 watt.


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

first find out what make and model number your ram sticks are by using 
cpu-z / memory tab

http://www.cpuid.com/cpuz.php


then look up the specs for your memory sticks to make sure they can handle increased volts like up to 2.1 volts


if they can / then bump your vdimm voltage (memory voltage) to 2.0 or 2.1 volts and try the stress test again


----------



## dolmaface (Jan 22, 2008)

i put it up to 2 volts and i tested for 1 hour and it had no mistakes. the highest that the core got was 51 C. tonight ill run it for like 8 hours and see the results.


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

now yur cookin ray:


----------



## FreoHeaveho (Aug 22, 2006)

you can get a lot more out of that q6600, bump the core voltage to 1.4. 

what stepping does it have (e.g is it the SLACR)?


----------

